# I Got an Instant Pot for Christmas...



## Boatboy24 (Dec 26, 2019)

What should I make first?


----------



## Johnd (Dec 26, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> What should I make first?


Pork chops in a mushroom gravy


----------



## Mcjeff (Dec 27, 2019)

Some of the good ones I’ve made in my instant pot: lobster bisque, black bean soup, French onion soup, zuppa toscana(Olive Garden copy) 
The Bad: I tried ribs. They cooked fast, but don’t bother!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 27, 2019)

Mcjeff said:


> Some of the good ones I’ve made in my instant pot: lobster bisque, black bean soup, French onion soup, zuppa toscana(Olive Garden copy)
> The Bad: I tried ribs. They cooked fast, but don’t bother!



Got a recipe for the Zuppa Toscana?


----------



## Mcjeff (Dec 27, 2019)

I used this recipe: 

https://www.simplyhappyfoodie.com/instant-pot-zuppa-toscana-sausage-potato-soup/


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 29, 2019)

Mcjeff said:


> I used this recipe:
> 
> https://www.simplyhappyfoodie.com/instant-pot-zuppa-toscana-sausage-potato-soup/



Thanks. Cool and rainy here today. Just started a batch of bread that we'll have with some of this soup tonight.


----------



## Mcjeff (Dec 29, 2019)

Let me know how you like it. I made it with spicy sausage, my wife and I both liked it and she’s not a big spicy fan. I may try 1 of each next time.


----------



## Lwrightjs (Dec 30, 2019)

We really like a good green chile stew. Instantpot is awesome.


----------



## JustJoe (Dec 30, 2019)

I got all excited, I thought you found a way to make wine super fast.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 30, 2019)

Mcjeff said:


> Let me know how you like it. I made it with spicy sausage, my wife and I both liked it and she’s not a big spicy fan. I may try 1 of each next time.



We enjoyed it. Used mild sausage and added some crushed red red pepper flakes, though not much. Leftovers tonight!


----------



## Mcjeff (Dec 31, 2019)

Good! I’m glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## bshef (Dec 31, 2019)

Try meatloaf in the instant pot. Out of this world; moist and full of flavor. One pound of ground meat. Put the trivet in the pot, make a foil nest for the meat loaf on the trivet (to hold the grease), add one cup of water (under the foil); high pressure 25 minutes and let release naturally for 10 minutes. I'll never make oven meatloaf again.


----------

